# Jobs in IT for foreigners in Australia



## Alice8 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi everybody! I've seen that lots of people were wondering if it's possible to get a job in IT in Australia as a foreigner. I know that the 457 visa has been cancelled, but from what i've seen, there are still very good opportunities for IT specialists if you know very specific programming languages that are hot right now. Things like ruby on rails for instance. I've worked with lots of foreigners who got sponsorship because they knew this language. Same thing with iOS developers or WordPress/PHP specialists. If you would like to move to Australia, maybe it could be a good idea to learn one of these languages because there's a strong need for them, and not enough developers in Australia. I've been to job interviews were all the candidates were foreigners! Oh yes, if you don't have much work experience, try to create websites, apps etc. to show potential employers, like a portfolio. This can really help! If you have any other tips for IT professionals who want to move to Australia, let us know!


----------



## theimer (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi, What about digital marketing strategists ?

I heard from some of my friends there that they some times get queries from locals who wanted to get some rise in rank and overall digital marketing done for them. I am not sure how much the market is evolved. 

Since you said, you had been to job interviews, had you experienced any calls for this niche ? 
Looking forward to hear from you


----------



## Ayesha Khatib (Jul 12, 2017)

My husband is a senior system administrator having 14 years work experience almot in healthcare sector if is there any chance for him to get job offer it would be a big help in visa process.


----------



## awsum (Nov 15, 2014)

I came to Australia 6 months ago with 10 years experience in Systems Administration. Still unemployed!!!


----------

